# New Coffee Corner - LONDINIUM R and Mythos



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been lucky enough to get my hands on a new Londinium R in the last week to pair with my Mythos I bought second hand a few months ago. I did have an Elektra Semiautomatica and decided the time was right to upgrade.

Due to the machine upgrade, my old 'Coffee Corner' was tight for space so I had to get myself a cart from IKEA and did a bit of an 'Ikea hack', a term I recently became aware of. I'm not known to be very creative, I usually steal other people's good ideas so link below to where I got the inspiration for the IKEA trolley.

http://www.oliverandrust.com/2014/02/ikea-hacking-in-kitchen-for-more.html?m=1

Anyway, I've been slowly getting to grips with the Londinium, it's definitely very different to my old machine. But have been getting some good results so far.

Anyway enough of my ramblings. Picture below.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

That's a great set up. Enjoy !


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

this is what dreams are made of


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fabulous









Congratulations on your new set up AND trolley!!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesome, pretty much ideal I'd say


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Lovely! (But what's in the cupboard to the right?


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

A gas boiler.

When the kitchen went in, I wasn't aware of this 'world' (mostly had French press and never considered buying a machine) so I hadn't considered the need to allow for countertop space for a coffee machine/grinder. Previous area allowed for the Elektra due to its small footprint, the Londinium is a different beast though (in a good way and comparing the footprint of it to most other machines in its price range is actually not the biggest, discounting the lever).


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Perfection. If I had the space and budget, this would be what I would buy.

Enjoy the coffees!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Great combination. Really pleased with my Mythos CP - its such an easy grinder to get on with


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

I do get the odd spraying now and then which can be a tad annoying (on the Mythos). I assume it's when the hopper gets low on beans. Or is it something else?


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

As a general point, I am very impressed with the steaming ability of the L-R. My previous machine was good (or so I thought), this is a huge step up.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sweet mate


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice corner, very clean (and tidy..)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks fantastic. You'll be making amazing coffee in no time I expect.


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very neat. It got me thinking.

I wonder if there is any overall preference amongst the community here for machine on the left and grinder on the right or vice versa.

My own setup is more or less dictated by my kitchen and I go from left to right :-

Titus Grinder > Puqpress > GS/3 but thinking back, I've always preferred the grinder on the left of the espresso machine!

Anyway. Enough of my ramblings and congratulations on a nice, clean setup.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Grinder on the right here, simply because I'm right handed


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

DavidBondy said:


> I wonder if there is any overall preference amongst the community here for machine on the left and grinder on the right or vice versa.


Excellent question, I was wondering this too and put it to the test a couple of days ago.

When we first got the machine about 3 weeks ago I sort of cleared a space on a corner of the kitchen worktop and threw it all into the counter in my haste to get it all working. Because of various constraints (read: mess and junk) the machine was left and grinder on the right. Sort of got used to it but felt that long term grinder should be on left as that is a more natural flow from bean to grinder to machine to hand. Having cleared the mess (ahem) I swapped it over and it was terrible - just didn't work at all and felt completely wrong, so grinder is back on the right.

Been scratching my my head as to why and maybe @workingdog nailed it - right-handed folks prefer grinder on right?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

working dog said:


> Grinder on the right here, simply because I'm right handed


So am I but I prefer the grinder on the left ... strange isn't it?


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

DavidBondy said:


> So am I but I prefer the grinder on the left ... strange isn't it?


Well that blows that theory out of the water then lol


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> So am I but I prefer the grinder on the left ... strange isn't it?


So the correct answer is that there isn't one.

When I had my Quamar I had that on the left but then had the Mythos on the right. And I have no idea why I changed !


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

Funnily enough, where I had my setup previously I had the grinder on the left. Just decided to set it up like to see if it works any better. It hasn't been alien to me so will probably leave it as is.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Grinder on the right with knockbox between here. More because of where it's located in the kitchen than anything else.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

It's worth trying to get the grinder on the opposite side to the steam wand on your machine if you can. Just to prevent steam getting up your grinder chute. It won't necessarily cause problems but on some grinders it can.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

.....or at least be aware of where you shoot your steam with this in mind!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

...we also like to think about wet and dry areas for workflow. Less of an option at home I guess but keeping moisture away from coffee grounds really makes things a lot cleaner and easier to keep clean.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> ... Just to prevent steam getting up your grinder chute...


And I thought this was going to be a clean thread with no traces of innuendo.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It's worth trying to get the grinder on the opposite side to the steam wand on your machine if you can. Just to prevent steam getting up your grinder chute. It won't necessarily cause problems but on some grinders it can.


The space in my kitchen won't allow that unfortunately as it near a corner (have to reach over to use the grinder but it's no biggy). Tried the tebe to the right but found the reach too much for steaming milk. The knockbox in the middle keeps the steam away from the grinder though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Whatever works in terms of workflow and cupboard space. Grinder on the opposite side to wherever your finished cup will be proudly sat down on the worktop.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Niall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been lucky enough to get my hands on a new Londinium R in the last week to pair with my Mythos I bought second hand a few months ago. I did have an Elektra Semiautomatica and decided the time was right to upgrade.
> 
> ...


Can agree with you to have the mobility for cupboard access, damn cupboards in the way, any what if !! moments in the pipeline ?.

Very neat.

Jon.


----------

